# G Force Goose Call



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got in some G Force calls today and added them to the store. Gandergrinder was on me to check it out and I can say I'm pleased. VERY easy blowing, reminds me of the SMH. I'm keeping one for myself.

I'm surprised I hadn't heard about it more.

G Force Goose Call


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I'll second that. had a chance to blow one when steels in town had them this past fall.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I haven't blown it yet, but hustad I may have to try yours one of these days.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Jones just got a Winglock goose call. It's sweet and very inexpensive. Chris you should check those out for your store. I bet you could move some.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

how does it rack up against the heartland x out?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I was able to get more tone differences out of the G Force over the X Out, particularly a bit more deeper....which is the way I like it. Ask anyone....I'm a moaner.  

It's probably just the way I blow, but that's the immediate difference I noticed.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I think the reed is a little stiffer than the X-out. The read on an X-out is pretty thin which makes it easy to turn over but harder to control in my opinion. I like reeds that are alittle stiffer than the X out because it is easier to ride the edge of the low-high pitch when you start to cluck really fast. Stiffer reeds tend to snap back and fourth, I'm not sure if that makes any sense. The more calls I try the more of this I start to understand. Gladly I have to go through the call whore stage to find what I like for all the different geese and situations. Calling geese is the best part of hunting them I think.

I guess it all depends on what you are used to and what you like.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I haven't tried either. BBF has an X-Lander, I don't really like the call. Except for the screw in guts..


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Its a flatliner PJ. I personally like my SMH better but i think with a little practice ill like it as much as my Foiles.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

How's it stack up to the Paralyzer SR-1 when comparing how easy it is to blow? I've never blown an easier to break over call, including my Foiles and Grounds calls.


----------

